# 1/8 nitro pancar



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Having just gotten into (back into) r/c cars, and having had an Associated RC-100 30 years ago- I miss it... just finishing up a 10R5, but to me, 1/10 electric just isn't where its really at. I love the 1/8 nitro onroad cars- but there's no road courses within 100 miles of me, so I've decided an inexpensive pancar is the answer for me. For now, I may be confined to an occasional vacant parking lot, but at least I'll be running what I want to. I don't need the expense/complexity of a full-blown 4wd OMG engined car... and who knows? Maybe someone else will see that a 1/8 nitro car can be kept within a reasonable price range and decide to join me. Would be nice to see simple 1/8 nitro pancars come back as a good entry level class. The car's half the cost, the engine 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of a top level 4wd... more people should consider it! I've heard this topic comes up every few months, but I'm doing something about it! Have my Motonica P8 classic being ordered, hope to have it by Christmas. Merry Christmas to me!


----------

